# Anyone tried DIY insemination using Mooncups?



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Just wondering if anyone has tried home insemination using Mooncups (think the same or similar product is called Instead cups in the US).  Have read a few bits and bobs on various internet sites about people getting BFPs using this method.

Any success stories?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ask on the singles thread and LGBT thread as many of the single girls have done home AI and used different methods for inseminations.  I would use a syringe and then the mooncup/Instead to ensure it didn't leak out.

Good luck


----------



## catkin79 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks JJ1 - will do!


----------

